# Wheel opinions. Majacraft or Lendrum.



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi all,
I've got the new wheel bug and I'm having a hard time making a decision. I have Kiwi and a Hitchhiker. My 8YO DD has pretty much taken over the Kiwi, which I'm thrilled about. She loves spinning! So I use the HH all the time. It's a nice little travel wheel, but I'm really ready to move up to something a little more versatile and, well, something that nicer to spin on. 

I have always loved the Majacraft wheels, and was trying to decide between the Rose and the Suzie Pro. But someone suggested the Lendrum DT. I tried on the other day and I really like it too. It's very smooth, easy to treadle, very versatile with lots of ratios, and it's quite a bit less money. But I think I like spinning on the Majacraft a little more. And I like that bigger bobbins too. 

So, I guess I'm looking for input from people who own one or both of these wheels. If you had to choose one, which would it be? Or is there another wheel that you'd recommend. I've tried most of the Kromski's and most Ashfords and didn't really love any of them as much as these two. Oh, and I tried a Schact Ladybug and Matchless and also didn't love them as much as the Lendrum and Majacrafts.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I don't own either, but I'll put my two cents worth in anyway, just 'cause I can!

If you love them both, no matter which you get you're gonna be dreaming about the other one.

Put their names on slips of paper, put 'em in a hat, and draw. The one you pull is the first you buy, but you go back for the other as soon as you can afford to.

See, the answer is simple. Buy BOTH, if they make you happy.

Life is short...do what you love.

Meg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mindy here is what I can tell you about those wheels. In our guild we have many people who have the Lendrum and they love them. It is one I have been looking at too becuase I know how much the people I know and trust love them. One thing that I don't really understand about them is that you have to change the head on the Lendrum to a plying head so you can ply your yarns, that is an add on and doesn't come with the wheel.

We have one member who had the little gem and she really loves it a lot. That is about all I can tell you about those two wheels.

Another wheel I am looking at is the Kromski Sonata. It is similar to the Lendrum and the Majacraft wheels you are looking at but the price is lower and I have hear really wonderful things about it.

You might also want to go to Ravelry and check in with some of the spinning groups they have been having discussions about these wheels. If you don't know which spinning groups, go to my group list and check in with the ones I belong to.

Good luck! Let us know what you end up with.


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

I have a Lendrum and love it! I learned to spin on my friends Majacraft Rose wheel and really liked it and almost bought one. Now that I have my Lendrum I have no regrets. I have all the accessories and have spun everything from cotton to wool and my favorite 100% angora. The shop I bought mine from let me set down and spin on both and the Lendrum just felt right. They are both very nice brands!


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I test drove a lendrum last January. I really liked the treadle setup...and how you could use it single or double treadle. It had a smooth action. However, I found it very very disconcerting the way it leaned into me. I dint care much for the angle. 

I've got sonata lust!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

How about the new Julia - it's gotten great press over on Ravelry - Abby F of abbysyarns.com has a review on her blog. I'm working on my new Fricke ST with the delta orifice. Boy, those big bobbins are sure a joy. I don't know how it compares to either of the 2 wheels you are considering but then I wasn't in that price range. For me bobbin size, choice of single treadle and versatility were the 3 criteria that I wanted to satisfy - I feel for my purposes I got that in the Fricke. Once I had those criteria firm in my mind - the choice was easy. So maybe you need to do a cost-benefit analysis of each wheel, something may pop out of that which will make the decision easier.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

I too have been looking at the lendrum and plan to get one, it is the only wheel for the money that comes with all the attatchments I am looking for.


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for the input everyone. It's really helpful.

Several people have mentioned the Julia, so now I have to try that one.  I'm leaning more and more toward the Suzie Pro, but I want to spin on them all again before I decide. Plus, we found a good deal on some needed farm supplies, so I think I'll have to wait a little while to save up some more cash for the wheel. 

I'll let you know what I end up with. Thanks again!!


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

a Rose!! I just picked it up yesterday and I love it. WOW!!! It's so smooth and fast. And it's so much quieter then the Hitchhiker. I stayed up until 3 a.m. last night (errr this morning) spinning on it. Aaaahhhhhh... bliss.  

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Fantastic Mindy! Post pictures if you can.


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Congrats on the new baby... I second March -pictures, pictures!!!


----------

